# How much is a k mount wide angle worth?



## nick3757 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi. I'm new to film photography and I am trying to get started. I recently bought a Ricoh KR5 super II camera and I'm looking for a wide angle lens for it. I found a Super Albinar wide angle 1:2.8, 28mm on ebay and was wondering what is a good price on this and is it a decent lense?


----------



## bhop (Mar 26, 2009)

I've never heard of Super Albinar.. but after a little research, it seems like a low grade "cheap" lens.  If you're on an extreme budget, it'll probably be 'ok' but not great.

Personally, I would get this instead: 

edit:.. can't seem to get the link to work, but it's a Pentax brand 28mm f/2.8 search ebay for 'Pentax 28mm manual focus' and it should come up.


----------



## nick3757 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks. I'll check that out.


----------



## compur (Mar 26, 2009)

nick3757 said:


> Hi. I'm new to film photography and I am trying to get started. I recently bought a Ricoh KR5 super II camera and I'm looking for a wide angle lens for it. I found a Super Albinar wide angle 1:2.8, 28mm on ebay and was wondering what is a good price on this and is it a decent lense?



See this thread:
Manual Focus Lenses :: View topic - Super Albinar?


----------



## kingman33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Problem is, it won't 
*mount* on my K10D.This is a Ricoh  *mount*. it's like *a K mount*, but some had 
this *wide*  flange. Since people want so *much* for the used Pentax SMC-A  28mm, 
with my zoom to see if the 20mm is *worth* the money  over the 24mm, and 28mm.


----------

